# Dr. Robert a. Schuller and chris wyatt’s comstar acquires americanlife tv network™



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Looks like they plan to seek satellite carriage.

http://www.americanlifetv.com/press

Excerpt:

Network To Serve As New Premiere Destination For Family Programming

Reverend Schuller Returns To Television With All-New Show

Los Angeles, CA - May 27, 2009 - It was announced today that ComStar Media Fund, LP, through its subsidiary ComStar Networks, LLC has acquired popular "baby boomer" network AmericanLife TV Network™ (ALN) for an undisclosed sum. The announcement was jointly made by ComStar Chairman Dr. Robert A. Schuller and ComStar President & CEO Chris Wyatt, who assume oversight of the network.

ALN thrives as the only independent network devoted to America's baby boomer generation and their families, delivering classic TV, lifestyle, original and socially responsible programming that addresses compelling issues important to today's baby boomer audience. With the acquisition of ALN, ComStar has a vehicle to build out a premiere family-friendly network that will amalgamate television and Internet mediums and fill a void for safe, family programming targeting viewers of all ages.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

should be interesting!


----------

